# Satellite Radio



## texasman21 (Jul 2, 2012)

Figured this is best as any place to ask this. Well im getting a new in dash DVD screen in my truck. Wanna add satellite radio whats better XM or Sirius? Thanks for any input.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

SiriusXM is the nextgen that is taking the place of the other two. Your best bet is to go to Crutchfield.com and shop around. Once you find something, buy everything, and i nee be, talk to the consultants.

Also check their outlet store.


----------



## texasman21 (Jul 2, 2012)

I looked into SiriusXM and its not yet available for the Pioneer reciever im getting. So gotta choose between XM or Sirius and from what ive seen Sirius is the top choice people go with. So if anyone else has please let me know how you like it if its worth 20 bucks a month.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I got a free year of Sirius when I bought a vehicle in June. I'm not sure what the diff will be with Xm, but currently I get more music then you can shake a stick at. Anything and everything.

They are also advertising (in their very limited ads) that it free until the 7th of Sept.


----------



## Total Tool (Dec 4, 2011)

I got a "we want you back" deal from sirius, 25$ for six months. Maybe you can call and see if they will give you that deal?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Sirius dous not have afew stations, that XM does.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Sirius dous not have afew stations, that XM does.


Turns out the nice radio announcer says I have Sirius XM. No wonder I get so many stations


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

creeper said:


> Turns out the nice radio announcer says I have Sirius XM. No wonder I get so many stations


That would be because if the station is on both systems, the announcers have to say "SiriusXM". Been that way since the merger.


----------



## DoyleSumrall (Oct 4, 2012)

I would not go with either one. Pandora is the way to go and it is free.


----------

